# Dear Paul George



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If according to you you "Still don't know when my return date will be" then quit running your mouth on returning.

You personally wrote on twitter that you were targeting March. You then said you were close to a return at the start of March. You then punked out and blamed the team for playing well and said you wouldn't return out of fear of ruining chemistry. The team responded by doing a nose dive and now you're floundering with no excuse to not come back.

Shut up, Derrick Rose. 

How you honestly didn't learn from Roses situation blows my mind.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> If according to you you "Still don't know when my return date will be" then quit running your mouth on returning.
> 
> You personally wrote on twitter that you were targeting March. You then said you were close to a return at the start of March. You then punked out and blamed the team for playing well and said you wouldn't return out of fear of ruining chemistry. The team responded by doing a nose dive and now you're floundering with no excuse to not come back.
> 
> ...


That's tough love right there. Props.


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

Figlio di puttana, sai che tu sei un pezzo di merda. Hmm? You think you're cool, right? Hmm? Hmm? When you kicked out people out of the house. I tell you this, one of three Americans is dying out of cancer. You know? Asshole. You're gonna be one of those. I didn't have the courage to kick your ass directly.


----------

